
ISIS Has a Twitter Strategy and It Is Terrifying - mandazi
https://medium.com/fifth-tribe-stories/isis-has-a-twitter-strategy-and-it-is-terrifying-7cc059ccf51b#.xfd5ecrcx
======
mandazi
"Twitter is the cornerstone of the group’s digital strategy. 80% to 90% of its
social media comes from twitter with a projected 46,000 to 70,000 accounts all
over the world that are linked to promoting messages of hate (NYT). There are
an estimated 21,000 English-language followers alone. (CNN) Most content comes
from 2,000 over-performers that tweet in bursts of 50 or more tweets per day
with each of these over-performers having an average of 1,004 followers. The
result is an astonishing estimated 200,000 tweets per day. (The Brookings
Institute)"

200,000 tweets per day? Who is the ISP in the ISIS controlled regions?
Couldn't we just cut their ISP?

~~~
what-no-tests
Training the machinations capable of discerning intent from tweets, seeking
out their source, then pulling the plug might be all well and good for this
purpose, but it will soon be used on others with less radical views.

This whole thing is unfortunate.

~~~
mandazi
Good point.

I also forgot that the people being occupied by ISIS could use that same ISP
to save themselves and their loved ones. They could use it also to help the
fight against the terrorists.

